# Lecture sur ipad



## fantax (11 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir

Je compte m'acheter l'Ipad 2 quand il sera disponible. Un de ses usages sera certainement la lecture de ibooks. De ce point de vue je suis un peu déçu d'apprendre qu'il n'aura pas d'écran retina. On dit que ce dernier sur iphone est d'excellente qualité. je ne sais pas, n'ayant jamais eu d'iphone 4 entre les mains. J'aimerais savoir quelle expérience de la lecture ont les possesseurs d'un ipad 1, si la lecture reste confortable malgré tout.
Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part, je lis énormément de bande dessinée, de mangas, de comics ainsi que des livres techniques et de la navigation web et je n'ai aucun souci de lecture particulier.

Le retina c'est bien si on s'approche de l'écran, mais sur un iPad, on le tient à distance suffisant pour ne pas avoir besoin d'un écran plus fin.


----------



## fantax (11 Mars 2011)

Merci de ta réponse. Ça me rassure.


----------



## worldice (11 Mars 2011)

Oui, il a tout à fait raison. L'iPhone est un petit objet, et on doit souvent dézoomer pour pouvoir voir une page web en entier ou autre, et l'écran Rétina est bien pratique pour voir les tout petits caractères sans zoomer. Mais l'iPad, est largement assez grand pour ne pas dézommer à fond, et ne pas s'approcher trop de l'écran. Et même si on lis près de l'écran, il faut se concentrer quelques secondes pour arriver à voir les pixels !

Pour ma part, ce n'est donc pas du tout un souci !
Sinon, très bon choix de tablette...


----------



## fantax (11 Mars 2011)

Bien, je ne vais plus hésiter du tout.


----------



## Dagui (12 Mars 2011)

Idem, je lis pas mal de BD dessus, et la qualité de l'écran est là. Plus un écran est grand, plus il est tenu loin des yeux, donc moins on verra les pixels. Et à distance de bras, même pliés, comme dit plus haut, il faut vraiment se concentrer pour les voir.

Ce que je suppose que tu ne risque pas de faire, si tu lis. Sauf si c'est chiant à mourir, au point de regarder les pixels, mais autant changer de lecture ou aller faire autre chose .


----------



## fantax (12 Mars 2011)

Dagui a dit:


> Sauf si c'est chiant à mourir, au point de regarder les pixels.



Ne pas sous-estimer le nombre de pervers.


----------



## UnAm (14 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ma part, je lis énormément de bande dessinée, de mangas, de comics ainsi que des livres techniques et de la navigation web et je n'ai aucun souci de lecture particulier.
> 
> Le retina c'est bien si on s'approche de l'écran, mais sur un iPad, on le tient à distance suffisant pour ne pas avoir besoin d'un écran plus fin.



Salut Gwen,

peux-tu me filer le nom d'application pour les BD?
(je précise que je n'ai pas encore d'iPad, j'attends que la version 2 soit dispo pour le prendre!)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2011)

J'utilise principalement Cloud Reader.

Neamoins, il m'arrive de mettre tout ça dans Good Reader également. Le premier est gratuit, le second est payant.

Il existe aussi Comics Zeal qui plutôt pas mal, mais gère moins facilement la navigation de gauche à droite et de droite à gauche en fonction que l'on regarde une BD franco-belge ou US et un manga publié dans le sens original.


----------



## UnAm (14 Mars 2011)

OKi,
j'ai encore quelques questions 

&#8226; pour GoodReader, est-il possible de dl des documents d'un disque réseau et de l'envoyer dans l'app appropriée? (par exemple, je dl un fichier pages, et je l'envoie dans Pages de l'iPad? histoire d'éviter la synchro iTunes et pouvoir travailler à distance... pareil pour les films? le dl via GoodReader et le lire avec OPlayer ou autre, histoire de ne pas trop blinder l'iPad)

&#8226; pour les deux autres apps que tu m'as présenté, je vois que ce sont juste des "readers". Je pensais qu'il y aurait des achats "in-app" comme l'appli Marvel Comics. Du coup, où trouves-tu les BD à proprement parler? Peut-on acheter les BD?

Voilà... désolé pour mes questions de newbie, mais comme je le disais plus haut, je commence à m'intéresser de près à l'iPad 2!


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2011)

Pour Good Reader, oui, il est possible de charger des fichiers depuis un dossier sur le net grâce à des systèmes comme DropBox.

Comme application pour acheter des BD, je ne connais qu&#8217;AVE Comics qui fasse des choses en français. Sinon, en effet, il y a marvel qui permet également l'achat inApp.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour Good Reader, oui, il est possible de charger des fichiers depuis un dossier sur le net grâce à des systèmes comme DropBox.
> 
> Comme application pour acheter des BD, je ne connais quAVE Comics qui fasse des choses en français. Sinon, en effet, il y a marvel qui permet également l'achat inApp.



Il y a aussi Izneo BD, avec un catalogue monstrueux. Bizarrement pas très bien notée. J'y ai acheté pas mal de BD, un seul problème, et une réponse très rapide, contrairement à ce qui est affirmé dans les commentaires.


----------



## UnAm (15 Mars 2011)

Merci à vous deux =)


----------



## Thr_ju (15 Mars 2011)

Salut!

Petite précision, j'utilise ComicZeal depuis un moment et la dernière version intègre un mode manga dans les réglages. Sinon ce qui m'a fait choisir cette appli c'est de pouvoir visualiser chaque série rangée dans un dossier comme si elle se trouvait dans un carton de rangement pour comics. C'est du plus bel effet! 

En tout cas rassure toi l'expérience de lecture de BD ou comic books sur l'iPad est très très bonne. 

Pour les livres je n'en ai pas assez lu sur la bête pour en témoigner.


----------



## Dagui (15 Mars 2011)

En ce qui concerne les romans j'en ai lu deux pour ce qui concerne les versions intégrales : _Les 500 millions de la Begum_ de Jules Verne, dispo soit sur l'iBooks Store en gratuit, car faisant parti du projet Gutenberg (numérisation des livres non soumis à droit d'auteur du fait de leur ancienneté, et qui tombe du coup dans le domaine public et mise à disposition gratuitement).

Ce roman de J. Verne m'était complètement inconnu, et je l'ai adoré. Et pour découvrir ou relire des grands classique de la littérature, la partie gratuite de l'iBooks Store est géniale. En gros ils ont intégré la collection du projet Gutenberg dans le store.

L'autre livre est _Running Man_ de Stephen King et Richard Bachman. Très, très bon. Une chasse à l'homme sous forme de télé réalité.

Et sinon j'ai pu lire différents extraits de livre mis à dispo gratuitement sur l'iBooks Store.

Pour les BD, AveComics bien sûr, Comics, Marvel Comics pour la partie comics US (certaines apps n'ont que du contenu en anglais).

Et j'finirai par Izneo BD, qui a dipose de quelques uns des plus gros éditeurs français. Le seul reproche en fait, qui lui vaut sa mauvaise notation sur iTunes est le fait qu'il faille passer par le site pour acheter les BD.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Petite précision, j'utilise ComicZeal depuis un moment et la dernière version intègre un mode manga dans les réglages.



Oui, mais si c'est comme dans la version que j'ai, il faut aller régler ça dans les préférences. Ce n'est pas immédiatement accessible en un clic ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais si c'est comme dans la version que j'ai, il faut aller régler ça dans les préférences. Ce n'est pas immédiatement accessible en un clic ?



Et non, c'est ce que je te disais, il faut passer par les préfs...
Donc, pour les amateurs de manga, ce n'est peut-être effectivement pas l'application idéale. Je n'avais pas pensé à cette limitation de cet excellent soft.


----------



## Thr_ju (16 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais si c'est comme dans la version que j'ai, il faut aller régler ça dans les préférences. Ce n'est pas immédiatement accessible en un clic ?



Effectivement tu dois faire 2 clics. Mais c'est vrai que je ne suis pas lecteur de mangas donc surement mal placé pour en parler.


----------



## UnAm (19 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos précisions!

je serai peut être un peu hors sujet, mais ultime question:
est-il possible de créer des pdf via goodreader ou Pages?

Si oui, à moi l'iPad... Sinon, à moi le MBA


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

Goodreader est plus un gestionnaire de documents ; il n'est pas conçu pour en créer ou en modifier le contenu. Par contre c'est must pour les stocker, les classer, les renommer, jongler avec sur les serveurs etc...

Page permet de créer des documents au format page, pdf et word (mais quelles versions?).

Maintenant si tu hésites entre un iPad et un MBA, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres contributeurs, mais je me demande si ça ne veut pas dire que tu as besoin plutôt d'un MBA...

Je ne peux plus me passer de mon iPad, mais mon avis est que c'est tout de même plus une machine de "consultation" que de "production" (quoi que l'iPad 2 va peut-être changer la donne...), même s'il peut dépanner pour "produire".

Quelle que soit ta décision, attend tout de même l'iPad 2, mais j'enfonce une porte ouverte...


----------



## UnAm (19 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quelle que soit ta décision, attend tout de même l'iPad 2, mais j'enfonce une porte ouverte...



Oui 

En fait, j'aime beaucoup les deux... mais dans les deux cas, ce serait la même utilisation: vidéos, surf, surf, surf, et mail (pas de Flash, je suis allergique, sauf youtube).

Je fais un peu de Word, mais pas des rapports de 300 pages toutes les semaines^^

Tu confirmes donc que Pages iPad peut créer des PDF?

edit:
ok j'ai trouvé:
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/from-the-app-store/pages.html
c'est énorme! Bon, maintenant, y a plus qu'à configurer un WebDAV sur mon NAS


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Oui
> 
> En fait, j'aime beaucoup les deux... mais dans les deux cas, ce serait la même utilisation: vidéos, surf, surf, surf, et mail (pas de Flash, je suis allergique, sauf youtube).
> 
> ...



Ben ben alors, effectivement l'iPad, c'est pas une mauvaise idée.
Pour Page, tu as trouvé la solution, et je te confirme.
Je l'ai sur mon iPad, je l'utilise pour créer des pdf courts. Comme toi, pas de rapports de 300 pages tous les jours... 
Sinon, tu parlais de GoodReader ; pense à l'acheter aussi. Pour gérer ses documents sur l'iPad, il est fabuleux, et vaut 10 fois son prix.


----------

